

Thomas Quick: the Swedish serial killer who never was - andrewcooke
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/20/thomas-quick-bergwall-sweden-murder

======
lifeisstillgood
>>> But, of course, if you spend so much time with a client, you always see
the person behind the headlines. It all starts with a little boy under a
Christmas tree, playing with toys and it ends up very tragic. Somewhere along
the line, everyone is a victim

Just depressing.

